# Marine system engineer & Naval Combat Systems Engineer - Direct Entry Officer (Merged Threads)



## muskie (10 Apr 2009)

evening all,

i will be applying next week at the recruitment center, for the entry of marine system engineer as it is in high demand. Besides having a engineering degree which i will get one in june (mechanical), are there other requirement entries to satisfy, (GPA, especial courses, prev experience)? 

thanks


----------



## px90 (10 Apr 2009)

I don't think your GPA will come in to effect to be honest, the cfrc told me they are pretty hard up for these guys , and said I qualified with my science degree. My recruiter being a marine engineer. Once you get merit listed you do have to go to NOAB though.


----------



## pogipaul (15 Apr 2009)

My apologies for hijacking your thread, but I just need some information regarding the minimum medical requirement of MS ENG. Will they accept applicants with CV3? 

I am very interested joining the navy as a MS ENG, but uncertain if my chances would be hampered for I am positively sure that I am classified as CV3. 

I have looked at the list of MOC with the corresponding minimum medical standards from this link:
http://www.forces.gc.ca/health-sante/pd/cfp-pfc-154/pdf/AN-Eapp1-eng.pdf
but MS ENG's MOC, 88, is not included on the list. 

Any information provided would be much appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## TcDohl (4 Aug 2009)

Hello, first post here. (Questions are bolded)

I am planning to enter the Forces as a DEO next year after I obtain my Electrical Engineering degree, and I have a few questions. I am most interested in the two navy engineering positions, MSEng officer, and NCSEng officer, but I am open to any other engie officer trades in the other services as well as MARS. 

*How much in demand are these navy positions? And how do all the other engineering officer positions compare in demand for these?*

Also, I am quite conflicted between MSEng and NCSEng. My primary specialization and primary interest is in power generation and distribution, which lays at the heart of MSEng, but I was told by the (now former) CO of the Toronto CFRC was pretty boring. My secondary specialization is in control systems, which is fundamental to NCSEng, and I was told by the same person above that it was exciting (as he was/is a NCSEng himself) as it primarily took place in operations and fire control and was akin to being Scotty from Star Trek (which hit a soft spot in me as I've been a Star Trek fan for most my life). 

*What are the pros and cons of MSEng and NCSEng? Please help me choose as I've been vacillating with this decision. *

A couple of months ago, I went down to the CFRC and as seen above, I had a chat with the CO about the naval engineering positions. He told me that I could sign up then and there (with no obligation) and then go to Halifax for the Leadership Assessment Course sometime in the fall, and be shipped off to BMQ/BOTP soon after I graduate. I really liked this arrangement so I picked up the forms, but it took my a while to get and contact my references, so I went back in a couple of weeks, and unfortunately, I found that the CO was no longer at the Toronto CFRC so I handed in my forms. He said that I couldn't at all apply for the engineering jobs under direct entry because I didn't have the degree yet.  I told him what the CO had told me and he said that it must have been a miscommunication and he didn't know why he would said that. A week later, I called and got someone else. She said that I could indeed apply now, but it's best to apply in January to avoid two rounds of selection. 

*Who do I believe and what is the best course of action when it comes to the time when I hand in my application? *

EDIT: One more question. I've got very little experience in the engineering field. *How much would that effect my signing bonus/salary? *

I know that was a long read, but I'd really appreciate it if I got at least one of those questions straightened out.


----------



## MSEng314 (4 Aug 2009)

*How much in demand are these navy positions? And how do all the other engineering officer positions compare in demand for these?*

According to the Director of Maritime Training and Education, they are in very high demand. Don't know compared to other engineering positions, but there was enough demand to hold an extra NOAB between the two normal ones (May, September) to get more people to St. Jean for the August BMOQ.

*What are the pros and cons of MSEng and NCSEng? Please help me choose as I've been vacillating with this decision. *

MSE = engines, power generation & distribution, HVAC, hydraulics, fuel, ballast, etc.
NCSE = guns, missiles, torpedoes, electronic warfare systems, radars, etc.

You will learn all about both occupations when you go on the assessment board, and both sides will tell you that they have the best job, so take it at face value and choose for yourself, you will still be able to change your choice right up until your enrollment ceremony.

*Who do I believe and what is the best course of action when it comes to the time when I hand in my application? *

You will have to wait until your degree is done before you can start basic officer training, but you can still apply in your final year of study, as it will take a long time to go through the paperwork. If you apply around January, they will probably want yo to go on the May NOAB, and start training in August. Keep in mind you never know if you application might get held up for some reason (medical approval, etc.).

*How much would that effect my signing bonus/salary? *

There is no signing bonus for engineers, and they will teach you everything you need to know. You will get the same salary as any other DEO with a 4 year degree.

Good Luck!


----------



## TcDohl (4 Aug 2009)

MSEng314 said:
			
		

> There is no signing bonus for engineers, and they will teach you everything you need to know. You will get the same salary as any other DEO with a 4 year degree.



That's surprising. Even for apparently high demand navy engineering?

Also, for the third question, I didn't clarify enough, I don't think. Should I hand in my forms ASAP or in January? I know I'm going to graduate next June, since I only have 3 courses left in total to graduate. 

Thanks for all your answers by the way, although I would like to get more input from others.


----------



## MSEng314 (4 Aug 2009)

TcDohl said:
			
		

> That's surprising. Even for apparently high demand navy engineering?
> 
> Also, for the third question, I didn't clarify enough, I don't think. Should I hand in my forms ASAP or in January? I know I'm going to graduate next June, since I only have 3 courses left in total to graduate.
> 
> Thanks for all your answers by the way, although I would like to get more input from others.



The reason there is no signing bonus has more to do with politics, there used to be one, but to save money they had to stop giving it. They are also not able to get the money for new spending until 2011, according to the people I talked to.

As far as when to apply, if you apply now, you will still have to wait until you graduate before you can start, but it couldn't hurt. You never know if your application will be held up for some reason or for how long. Also bear in mind that if you fail a course and have to go back to school it could set you back a whole year, and I know someone who had that happen to them, not fun.

It's also good that you are keeping in touch with your CFRC, they usually tend to be pretty good at helping you if you have any concerns, as long as you are talking to the right person.

Hope that helps you!


----------



## muskie (4 Aug 2009)

update 08/2009

I just came back from  NOAB in Halifax from june26th to 29th, and i got a verbal offer for MSE DEO!!!!  

I should start my BMOQ on Aug 31, now i just have to wait for the call to sign my papers and then I'm good to go. This is by far one of the best moments in my life and I'm proud of this achievement


----------

